

Startup Owners / Founders: When do you hire? - adii
http://www.woothemes.com/2011/01/when-to-hire/

======
illuminea
When you are so overwhelmed by work that you don't have a choice.

------
zorkerman
When you get my resume.

~~~
adii
Hehe, you can try. :)

